# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kaukoliikenne ja henkilöliikennelain kokonaisuudistus

## kuukanko

> Paunun ostaminen Koiviston Auton taholta vielä selventäisi ruuhka-Suomen bussiliikenteen kuviota


Suomen bussiliikenteen kuviot voivat mennä joka tapauksessa uusiksi aika tavalla, kun liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö saa valmiiksi henkilöliikennelain kokonaisuudistustyön 2010.

----------


## TRe

> Suomen bussiliikenteen kuviot voivat mennä joka tapauksessa uusiksi aika tavalla, kun liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö saa valmiiksi henkilöliikennelain kokonaisuudistustyön 2010.


Muistetaan miten kävi KA-konsernin Helsingissä kilpailun käynnistyessä.
Niin se on maallinen mammona katoavaa.

Isoista yhtiöistä:
KA-konserni laajenee yritysostoin? Niin kai myös Veolia?
Savonlinja on ilmeisesti valiinnut strategiakseen laajentua kilpailun kautta?
Pohjolan matkat keskittyy tilausajoihin ?
Pohjolan Liikenteestä en saa tolkkua ?
Todella mielenkiintoista nähdä miten erioloiset strategiat toimivat kilpailun kiristyessä, kulujen kasvaessa, matkustajien ja kuskien huvetessa?

Minulla ei ole siteitä eikä "lukkarin rakautta" mihinkään yhtiöön, mutta veikkaan, että Savonlinja ja Veolia ovat selviytyjiä.

----------


## tkp

> Muistetaan miten kävi KA-konsernin Helsingissä kilpailun käynnistyessä.
> Niin se on maallinen mammona katoavaa..



Niinkauan kun ajetaan liikenneluvilla, koivarin tapa laajentua yritysostoilla on toimiva. Käytännössä tärkein osa kauppaa on liikenneluvat. Sitten jos/kun uuden henkilöliikennelain mukana luvat lakkautetaan ja liikenne kilpailutetaan, niin homma ei enää toimikaan, kun mikä tahansa bussifirma voi tehdä tarjouksen liikenteestä. Siinä vaiheessa ei lupapaperi kelpaa enää kun saunan lämmitykseen, on vaan aika kallista paperia siihen hommaan...Niin se koivari katosi myös Turusta ja Keravalta kun kilpailutus tuli...

----------


## Epa

Periaatteessa siis sellainenkin päivä voi koittaa, että Lahden paikallislinjojen pääoperaattorina toimii Savonlinja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Periaatteessa siis sellainenkin päivä voi koittaa, että Lahden paikallislinjojen pääoperaattorina toimii Savonlinja.


Ministeriön tahtotila taitaa olla, että Lahden paikallisliikenne järjestettäisiin jatkossa tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennekaupungit -hankkeen puitteissa.

Kaukoliikenteessä sen sijaan ei välttämättä ole edessä kilpailutus, vaan tiettävästi esillä on ainakin Ruotsin kaukoliikennettä vastaava malli: liikenne pohjautuu liikennelupiin, mutta luvista poistuu nykyisenkaltainen tarveharkinta. Eli kaukoliikenteen kilpailusta saattaa tulla täysin vapaata, kilpailija voi laittaa uuden vuoron vaikka 5 min nykyisen vuoron edelle tai ajaa samalla kellonlyömällä, mutta halvemmilla hinnoilla. Ruotsissa kaukoliikenteen luvissa kielletään kuitenkin läänin sisäisten matkustajien kuljettaminen (siellähän läänit ovat suomalaisia paljon pienempiä).

----------


## TRe

Olkaa harrastajat hereillä ! Elämme seuraavat viisi vuotta linja-autohistorian kannalta mielenkiintoisia vuosia, koska:
1. Lainsäädäntö muuttuu: päätösvalta linjoista siirtyy liikennöitsijöiltä kunnille kilpailua suosivaksi.Miten ja missä laajudessa = ?
Perustelut miksi Savonlinja ehkä pärjää?
*Kun katsoo yrityksen julkisia työpaikkahakemuksia, niin ainakin ajomestareiden ja hallintohenkilöstön kohdalla on rivien välistä luettavissa, että kilpailussa tarvittavaa osaamista arvostetaan. Henkilöstöllä siis valmius.
*Kun katsoo kalustolistoja, autoja löytyy joka lähtöön ja niitä pyöritetään ympäri Suomenniemeä. Uusintarytmi näyttäisi olevan järjestetty niin, että aina voidaan tarjota uusi kalusto. Kalustolla siis valmius.
*Yhtiö on "harrastanut" kilpilua jo kymmnkunta vuotta ja maksunut oppirahat, jotka jokainen yritys joutuu varmaan maksamaan. Organisaatiolla siis valmius.

2. Vanhat patruunat poistuvat yhtiöiden johdosta:
Tästä seuraa välttämättä jonkiasteinen rakennemuutos. Yksi hyvin johdetun yrityksen merkki on, että henkilöstö ei huomaa ylimmän johdon muutoksia, vaan toiminta jatkuu samankaltaisena. Tähän en linja-automaailmassa usko.
Sama prosessi käytiin vuosikymmeniä sitten metsäteollisuudessa vanhojen patruunoiden väistyessä. Mittakaava oli tosin toista luokkaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Yksi hyvin johdetun yrityksen merkki on, että henkilöstö ei huomaa ylimmän johdon muutoksia, vaan toiminta jatkuu samankaltaisena. Tähän en linja-automaailmassa usko.


Onko noin? Minulle on opetettu taas, että lukkiutumista pitäisi päästä eroon, ja uudet strategisesti ajattelevat toimitusjohtajat pyrkivät pitämään yrityksen alati ajan hermolla. Tästä seuraa tietenkin muutosvastarintaa, joka onkin vakiintuneissa organisaatioissa iso ongelma, kun vastakkain on uuden ajan oloihin sopeutuminen ja vanhoista, hyviksi todetuista (mutta mahdollisesti pitkällä tähtäimellä kestämättömistä) eduista ja ajattelutavoista kiinnipitäminen.

----------


## TRe

Samat on opit.
Hyvin johdetussa yrityksessä ei enää tarvitse päästä eroon lukkiutumisesta.
Hyvin johdetut yritykset ovat jatkuvasti ajan hermolla. jne...
Tällöin johdon vaihdokset eivät dramaattisesti muuta yhtiön toimintaa.
Jos johto pitää vaihtaa sen takia, että yhtiö ei toimi, se ei silloin ole hyvin johdettu.
Linja-autoalalla olemme juuri kuvailemassasi tilanteessa ja sen takia ennustan muutoksia.
Lisäksi omistus ja johtaminen kulkevat käsi kädessä, joka tuo omat haittansa.

Linja-autoyritysten määräysvalta reittiliikenteen hoidossa tulee vähenemään.
On sopeutumisen aika ja se voi monille "vanhoille" omistajille olla vaikeaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Perustelut miksi Savonlinja ehkä pärjää?


Savonlinjallakin on edessä tämä vanhan patruunan poistuminen kuvioista. Liiikenneneuvos Honkanen on jo yli 70-vuotias ja sukupolvenvaihdos on sen verran kallis operaatio, että nuoremmalle polvelle tulee iso houkutus myydä yritys.

----------


## TEP70

> Savonlinjallakin on edessä tämä vanhan patruunan poistuminen kuvioista. Liiikenneneuvos Honkanen on jo yli 70-vuotias ja sukupolvenvaihdos on sen verran kallis operaatio, että nuoremmalle polvelle tulee iso houkutus myydä yritys.


Olisikohan Suursyömäri niin Suursyömäri, että jaksaisi Savonlinjan haukata?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Miska

> Olisikohan Suursyömäri niin Suursyömäri, että jaksaisi Savonlinjan haukata?


Koiviston Auto -yhtymä on parin viime vuoden aikana ostanut ainakin seuraavat yritykset: Koskilinjat (noin 110 bussia), A. Mörö & T. Makkonen (noin 90 bussia), Sukulan Linja (13 ajossa olevaa bussia + museobussi) ja Satakunnan Liikenne (54 bussia). Yhteensä mainitsemillani yrityksillä on siis ollut noin 260 - 270 bussia eivätkä nämä yritykset varmastikaan ole olleet ihan ilmaisia. 

Näillä yrityksillä kalusto on ollut keskivertoa suomalaista bussiyritystä tuoreempaa ja varmasti myös hyväkuntoista. Lisäksi yritykset ovat liikennöineet monilla tuottoisilla reiteillä. Yritykset eivät liene olleet aivan konkurssikypsiä. 

Nämä ovat olleet täysin päinvastaisia ostoksia kuin esimerkiksi muutama vuosi sitten ostettu (todennäköisesti konkurssikypsä) Artturi Anttila, jonka paristakymmenestä bussista ainakin kolme neljästä meni vuoden sisällä purkuun. 

En siis pitäisi mitenkään mahdottomana, että Koiviston Auto -yhtymä Savonlinja-konsernin ostaisi, jos se myyntiin tulisi. Toki Savonlinja-konsernin kohdalla on mahdollista myös konsernin hajottaminen, jolloin yksittäisistä alueellisista noin 50 - 100 bussin yhtiöistä voisi olla rahkeita kilpailla muillakin kuin KA-yhtymällä ja suurilla ulkolaisilla joukkoliikenneyrityksillä.

----------


## kemkim

> kilpailija voi laittaa uuden vuoron vaikka 5 min nykyisen vuoron edelle tai ajaa samalla kellonlyömällä, mutta halvemmilla hinnoilla. Ruotsissa kaukoliikenteen luvissa kielletään kuitenkin läänin sisäisten matkustajien kuljettaminen (siellähän läänit ovat suomalaisia paljon pienempiä).


Suomessa voisivat olla maakunnat rajoja, joiden sisällä kulkeminen hoidettaisiin paikallisliikenteellä ja maakuntien välinen liikenne kaukoliikenteellä. En näe hyödyllisenä ajaa kahta vuoroa 5 minuutin välillä. Tämä olisi hankalaa sellaiselle matkustajalle, joka tien varressa odottaa bussia ja vahingossa meneekin väärään bussiin. Uudistuksen yhteydessä voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön kaukoliikenteen linjanumerot. Jos firma A ja B ajaisivat samaa reittiä, niin niillä voisi olla sama linjanumero. Yhteysvalikoiman selkeyttämiseksi tulisi olla HKL:n ja YTV:n tapainen listaus kaikista linjoista.

Näkisin hyödylliseksi, jos liikenneviranomainen ottaisi rekisteriinsä kaikki linjat ja kilpailuttaisi eri yhtiöt määritellen peruspalvelutason perusvuoroineen, eli ostoliikenteen tapaisen kuvion. Tämän lisäksi halukkaat yritykset voisivat ehdottaa haluamiaan vakio- tai pikalinjoja lakisääteisen kilpailutetun palvelutason päälle. Näitä uusia vuoroja ei vaan annettaisi ihan tuosta vaan ensimmäiselle hakijalle, vaan reittiehdotuksen jälkeen reitti/vuoro kilpailutettaisiin, ja jos kiinnostusta muilta tahoilta ei olisi, linjaa ehdottanut yritys saisi reitin/vuoron ajettavakseen. Ruuhka-Suomessa kilpailutus takaisi edullisen hintatason, mutta maaseudulla paikallisella yrityksellä olisi hyvät mahdollisuudet voittaa kilpailu, kun se voisi ehdottaa juuri oman varikon sijainnin kannalta taloudellisia vuoroja.

Tässä muuten sittemmin itsenäisen toimintansa lopettaneen Artturi Anttila -yhtiön muistokirja, josta selviää paljon linja-autoliikenteen historiasta 1970-luvulle. 1980-luvulla jo yhtiössä povattiin toiminnan hiljaista surkastumista:




> Koko 1980-luvun alun Artturi Anttila Oy:ssä on jouduttu havaitsemaan, että tulevaisuuden toimintamahdollisuudet koko toimialalla riippuvat entistä enemmän yhteiskunnan lähellä ja kaukana tekemistä ratkaisuista eikä yrityksellä ole suuriakaan mahdollisuuksia omilla päätöksillään säädellä asioiden kulkua. Liikennelupapolitiikka pakottaa pitämään yllä kannattamatontakin toimintaa. Erityisesti pääasiassa koululaisia kuljettavat lähiliikenteet ovat käyneet oppilasmäärien vähentyessä raskaiksi hoitaa. Kun nämä liikenneyhteydet samalla ovat pitäjien harvaan asuttujen reuna-alueiden ainoita, ollaan joukkoliikennekysymysten perimmäisten kysymysten äärellä. Yksityisellä liikkeenharjoittajalla ei ole ikääntyvällä kalustollaan kauan mahdollisuuksia ilman tukea tai edes ilman alan rasitusten keventämistä selviytyä seuraaville vuosikymmenille tässä tärkeässä yhteiskunnallisessa tehtävässään.


Lähde Artturi Anttilan muistokirja:
http://www.slhs.fi/Anttilan_kirja.pdf

----------


## kaakkuri

> Muistetaan miten kävi KA-konsernin Helsingissä kilpailun käynnistyessä.
> Niin se on maallinen mammona katoavaa.
> 
> Isoista yhtiöistä:
> KA-konserni laajenee yritysostoin? Niin kai myös Veolia?
> Savonlinja on ilmeisesti valiinnut strategiakseen laajentua kilpailun kautta?
> Pohjolan matkat keskittyy tilausajoihin ?
> Pohjolan Liikenteestä en saa tolkkua ?
> Todella mielenkiintoista nähdä miten erioloiset strategiat toimivat kilpailun kiristyessä, kulujen kasvaessa, matkustajien ja kuskien huvetessa?
> ...


Suuriksi yhtiöiksi päätyminen on vaatinut yrityskauppoja, harva yritys liikennelupa-Suomessa on orgaanisen kasvun kautta kovin suureksi päätynyt. Nykyisten suurten toimijoiden historiassa on yrityskauppoja, millä ei nyt varmaankaan sen suurempaa merkitystä asiassa kuitenkaan ole. Sama tai ainakin vastaava kehityshän voitaisiin pidemmällä aikajänteellä nähdä tulevaksi myös normaalin yritysten välisen kilpailun tuloksena.
Edelleen kentässä tapahtunee polarisaatiota suuriin megayksiköihin ja parin miehen ja auton mikroyksiköihin.
Erikoistuminen on varmasti myös tulevaisuutta entistä vahvemmin.

Joka tapauksessa lienee selvää että aikaisempi kehitys kiihtyy vain entisestään, kuljettajien ja apuhenkilöstön palkat jatkavat nousuaan, polttoaineet eivät ole halventumassa ja vaikka hybrideihin tms. mentäisiin polttoaineen säästämiseksi, tekniikan kallistuminen syö taloudelliset hyödyt. Kokonaisuutena siis palvellun kuljettamisen ja itsepalvelukuljettamisen välinen hintakiila levenee jolloin palvellun kuljettamisen kannattamiseksi tulee joko saada suurempia määriä kuljetettavia yhdelle kuljettajalle tai löytää uusia maksajia muista kuin kuljetettavista eli subventiota veronmaksajilta.
Väen keskittyminen edelleen väestökeskuksiin muuttaa myös markkinaa, toisilla enemmän kuin toisilla mutta kaikilla joka tapauksessa on kova kisa henkilöautoa vastaan maantieteestä riippumatta. Palveltujen kuljetusten kilpailu käydään jatkossa vain entistä vahvemmin väestökeskusten sisällä (niiden työssäkäyntialueilla) tai niiden välisessä liikenteessä.

Niin kauan kuin joukkoliikenneala kamppailee keskenään se ei ole kummoinen vastus henkilöauton jatkuvalle voittokululle. Linja-autot tai kiskoilla liikkuvat eivät ole itse asiassa niinkään toistensa kilpailijoita (vaikka niin halutaankin nähdä) vaan todellinen kilpailu on henkilöautoa vastaan. Sille molemmat ovat hävinneet markkinaa niin taajamissa kuin maallakin eivätkä toisilleen.
Se on kuitenkin toinen tarina.

Niinpä käyneekin että jos kumipyöräjoukkoliikenne sosialisoidaan toisaalta yhteiskunnan tilausliikenteeksi (voi sitä sanoa ostoksikin, jos se tuntuu mukavammalle) ja toisaalta liberalisoidaan villiksi länneksi, niin suuret isolla terveellä taseella toimivat pysyvät kauemmin pystyssä kun markkina hakee muotoaan. Pölyn laskeuduttua osa on jäänyt pystyyn pienentyneille markkinoille ehkä eri muotoisina toimijoina kuin nyt, mutta osa on auttamatta poistunut epäterveen kilpailun seurauksena. Niinhän esim. mainittu KA teki PK-seudun liikenteessä.
Samaan yhteyteen tullenee syrjäseutujen palveluliikenteen tms. niputtaminen jolloin voi tulla myös ihan uusiakin toimijoita alalle joiden päätoimiala ei olekaan enää ratinvääntämisessä vaan esim. hoivapalveluissa. Edelleen mikäli henkilöliikennettä kiskoilla liberalisoidaan, niin voi olla hyvinkin s.e. JKL-T:re välillä voi olla vaikkapa em. KA-konsernia kiinnostavaa kiskoliikennöintiä jos molemmissa päissä rataa on oma kumipyörämatkaketju tarjota sekä paikallis-, lähi- että kaukoliikenteessä. Vastaavia toimijoita on muualla Euroopassa useita enkä usko että Suomi mitenkään erikoinen kohta maapalloa siinäkään suhteessa on.

Tämä kristallipallo ei kyennyt ennustamaan tuon kummemmin. Yhtiön nimiä minun on vaikea veikata koska tulevan markkinan muotoa ei tiedä ja toisekseen ne (yhtiöt) eivät välttämättä toimi samoilla markkinoilla muutoinkaan. Selvää on mielestäni kuitenkin se että nykyinen malli ei voine jatkua kovin kauaa ja että viranomaisten sääntelynpurkaminen on avainasemassa. Linjaliikennelupien ja niiden muutoksista käytännössä päättäminen alalla olevien kesken ei voi olla toimivan markkinan ominaisuus. (Yhteis-)Kunnallisten joukkoliikenneoperaattorien aika on mieleistäni myös ohitse mutta niin sitä on pitkitetty tähänkin asti vaikka kuinka kauan milloin milläkin perusteella. Edes talousvaikeuksien kanssa kamppailevassa Turussa ei olla vieläkään valmiita antamaan bussilla ajamista muiden hommaksi vaan sitä pitää viimeiseen asti päästä ajamaan itse omalla autolla ja eri säännöillä kuin kaikki muut. Edellä olevat vain esimerkkeinä siitä miten markkina voi kärsiä erilaisista häiriöistä vielä kauankin, joten ennustettavuus on aika vaikeata kovin yksityiskohtaisella tasolla.

Hyvää itsenäisen Suomen 90. itsenäisyyspäivää lukijalle joka tapauksessa.

----------


## moxu

Kaukoliikenteen kilpailuttamisessa kiinnostaisi ennenkaikkea tieto siitä, kuka liikennettä kilpailuttaa ja millä perustein? Eikö kyseessä kuitenkin ole pääasiassa voittoa tuottava bisnes, jossa vuoromäärän lisääminenkin saattaisi palvella yleistä etua? Ja eikö operaattoreilla nykyäänkin ole pikavuorojen kyseessä ollen varsin vapaat kädet perustaa vuoroja haluamansa määrä?

----------


## kemkim

> Ja eikö operaattoreilla nykyäänkin ole pikavuorojen kyseessä ollen varsin vapaat kädet perustaa vuoroja haluamansa määrä?


Jaa-a, irtoaisikohan lupaa jos haluaisin perustaa uuden pikavuoron Helsingistä Tampereelle olemassaolevien vuorojen väliin... Vähän epäilen.

----------


## moxu

Jos asialla olisi Paunu, Länsilinjat tai Veolia, voi olla ettei. Jos asialla puolestaan olisi vaikka Savonlinja, varmaan olisi.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos asialla olisi Paunu, Länsilinjat tai Veolia, voi olla ettei. Jos asialla puolestaan olisi vaikka Savonlinja, varmaan olisi.


Eikö tässä voida nähdä vähän oligopolin piirteitä.

Paunu, Länsilinjat tai Veolia saa perustaa uuden vuoron Helsingistä Tampereelle, mutta Savonlinjalle tai Koiviston Autolle tätä ei sallita. Tämähän aiheuttaa myös aluepoliittisia hankaluuksia. Savonlinja on keskittynyt Itä-Suomeen, josta väki valuu Helsinkiin ja kohta idässä huhuilevat enää sudet.

Paunu taas hoitaa aikojen alussa jaetun linjaluvan voimin Helsingin ja Tampereen välistä kasvukeskusyhteyttä, jossa matkustajamäärät nousevat ilman, että Paunulla siihen on mitään vaikutusta, silti he saavat pitää voitot. 

Vähän kuin bussiliikenteen Lottoa, toiset voittavat ja toiset häviävät, eikä omaa asemaansa voi muuttaa tässä pelissä ellei ole kahisevaa jolla ostaa kilpaileva firma. Ja sitä kahisevaa ei koululaiskuljetuksilla hommata.

----------


## deepthroat

No ihan sama juttu, jos Paunu pyrkisi Savonlinjan tai Koiviston Auton parhaille reiteille kermaa kuorimaan esim vartti alkuperäisen liikennöitsijän vuorojen eteen. Olisiko mitään järkeä ? Pitkässä juoksussa koko reitin palvelutaso romahtaisi ja ainoastaan hyvätuottoiset vuorot ajettaisiin.Kun ajatellaan Helsinki -Tampere väliä, joka on ollut Paunun liikennotävänä yli 50-vuotta, Leino & Kump. aloittamana ja nykyisin jokapäiväisiä  liikennöijiä on kolme, eli Paunu, Länsi Linjat sekä Veolia. Neljäntenä on Osmo Aho viikonloppuvuoroineen. Paunulla on liikenteestä noin 80 % , ensi kesästä lähtien 85% , kun Seinäjoen Vaasan kimppavuorot siirtyvät Paunulle. Vuorotarjinta sekä ajallisesti, että reiteittäin on todella kattavaa kellonajoista riippumatta. Varmati myös puolityhjiä vuoroja sisältäen, kuitenkin että palvelutaso pysyisi kattavana. eli mihin väliin uusia vuooja tai liikennöijiä mahtuisi, ilman että pitkällä tähtäimelleä palvelutaso kärsisi ? Pahimmillaan mentäisiin siihen, että ainoastaan kannattvat kenttä ja satama yhteydet ajettaiiin viiden kuuden toimijan voimin ja samalla unohdettaisiin sivykylien, esim Valkeakosken, Kangasalan yms, yhteydet pääkaupunkiseudulle.

----------


## kemkim

> Pahimmillaan mentäisiin siihen, että ainoastaan kannattvat kenttä ja satama yhteydet ajettaiiin viiden kuuden toimijan voimin ja samalla unohdettaisiin sivykylien, esim Valkeakosken, Kangasalan yms, yhteydet pääkaupunkiseudulle.


Ehdotan, että annetaan ensin liiketaloudellisesti toimivien yrityksien ottaa haluamansa vuorot ajettavaksi. Tämän jälkeen, jos palvelutarjonnassa esiintyy aukkoja, yhteiskunta kilpailuttaa yritykset ja taloudellisimman tarjouksen jättänyt saa vuoron ajettavakseen. Tämä olisi paljon läpinäkyvämpää, kuin nykyinen järjestelmä. Helsingistä ei ole suoria vuoroja Hervantaan, koska Paunu ei sellaisia aja. Kyllä muutama vuoro voisi olla kannattavaa ajaa Helsingistä Tampereelle Hervannan kautta, mutta ilmeisesti jos joku muu firma sellaisen katsoisi hyödylliseksi, sitä ei saa aloittaa mikään muu firma kuin Paunu?

----------


## moxu

Muuten hyvä, mutta mikä olisi tuo yhteiskunta, siis tarkempi instanssi, joka kilpailuttamisen suorittaisi? Lvm ei oikein istu tähän ajatusmalliin, sillä hehän kilvan kilpailuttavat syrjäseutujen tappiollisia junavuoroja ja saariston yhteysaluksia, joita kohtaan yksityisoperaattoreilla ei juurikaan edes ole kiinnostusta...

----------


## kemkim

> Ruotsissa kaukoliikenteen luvissa kielletään kuitenkin läänin sisäisten matkustajien kuljettaminen (siellähän läänit ovat suomalaisia paljon pienempiä).


Kuinka hoidetaan läänien sisäinen liikenne? Ruotsin läänit vastannevat karkeasti ottaen Suomen maakuntia. Onko läänien sisällä helppoa perustaa uusi vuoro?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuinka hoidetaan läänien sisäinen liikenne?


Ruotsissa Länstrafikeneilla on monopoli läänien sisäiseen liikenteeseen.

----------


## kemkim

Kyselin liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöstä, onko mahdollista perustaa linjaliikenneluvalla ajettavaksi reittiä, jossa kalusto on pienempi kuin 1+9, reitti ei olisi ostoliikennettä eikä matkustajakysyntä edellyttäisi isompaa kalustoa.

Vastaus:




> Tiedustelitte linjaliikenneluvista henkilöautoille. Nykyisen henkilöliikennelain mukaan linjaliikennelupa voidaan myöntää vain linja-autolle, eli vähintään 1+9 kalustolle. Linjaliikenneluvan myöntäminen edellyttää myös, että hakijalla on jo joukkoliikennelupa. Toisin kuin taksiluvan, joukkoliikenneluvan myöntämistä ei ole rajoitettu kiintiöin, mutta kyseinen lupa edellyttää mm. ao. liikenneyrittäjäkurssin läpäisemistä hyväksytysti. Linjaliikenneluvan myöntämisessä otetaan huomioon haetun liikenteen taloudellisuus ja tarkoituksenmukaisuus. Lupia voi anoa ao. lääninhallitukselta.
> 
> Todettakoon, että henkilöliikennelakia ollaan parhaillaan muuttamassa ja tarkoituksena on, että uusi laki tulisi voimaan v.2009 lopulla. On mahdollista, että lupajärjestelmään tulee joitain muutoksia, mutta toistaiseksi on vielä liian aikaista arvioida muuttuuko laki myös mainitsemanne kalustokysymyksen osalta jollain tavalla.
> 
> Ystävällisin terveisin,
> 
> Irja Vesanen-Nikitin
> ylitarkastaja
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö

----------


## Miska

> Kyselin liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöstä, onko mahdollista perustaa linjaliikenneluvalla ajettavaksi reittiä, jossa kalusto on pienempi kuin 1+9, reitti ei olisi ostoliikennettä eikä matkustajakysyntä edellyttäisi isompaa kalustoa.


Miksi kukaan ylipäänsä hakisi linjaliikenneluvalla ajettavaa vuoroa henkilöautolla ajettavaksi? Muutaman matkustajan kuljettaminen ei nykyisillä Matkahuollon taksoilla varmastikaan löisi leiville. Toki yrittäjällä olisi oikeus periä kustannuksia vastaavaa taksaa, mutta silloin hinta nousisi helposti lähelle taksitaksaa, jolloin touhu varmastikin olisi järkevintä hoitaa normaalina taksiliikenteenä tai vaikkapa etukäteen tilattavana kimppataksina.

----------


## kemkim

> Miksi kukaan ylipäänsä hakisi linjaliikenneluvalla ajettavaa vuoroa henkilöautolla ajettavaksi? Muutaman matkustajan kuljettaminen ei nykyisillä Matkahuollon taksoilla varmastikaan löisi leiville. Toki yrittäjällä olisi oikeus periä kustannuksia vastaavaa taksaa, mutta silloin hinta nousisi helposti lähelle taksitaksaa, jolloin touhu varmastikin olisi järkevintä hoitaa normaalina taksiliikenteenä tai vaikkapa etukäteen tilattavana kimppataksina.


1+8 -autoja saa ajaa B-kortilla ja ne ovat paljon linja-autoja edullisempia. Pienellä kalustolla voitaisiin ajaa esimerkiksi viikonloppuisin, kun matkustajakysyntä on vähäisempää. Henkilöautoksi rekisteröidyllä kalustolla on myös etunaan maksiminopeus 120 km/h, kun busseilla on vain 100 km/h.

Kyseessä voi myös olla jostain syystä tapahtuva säännöllinen aikataulua noudattava liikenne paikasta A paikkaan B, johon joku haluaisi ottaa myös ulkopuolisia kyytiin. Tulee mieleen myös matkailunäkökulma, eli joku iso matkailukohde haluaisi rahoittaa linjaliikennepalvelua läheisestä suuresta keskuksesta paikan päälle ja samalla saada lisätuloja kuljettamalla myös reitin varrelle meneviä matkustajia. Linjaliikenteessä on sekin etu, että se voidaan saada Matkahuollon valtakunnalliseen tietojärjestelmään, jolloin ihmiset löytävät vuorot helposti. 

Myös rahtia voidaan tällöin kuljettaa, joka ei onnistu taksikyydissä. Joku/jotkut voisivat myös haluta tarjota paikallisille ihmisille talkoomeiningillä kulkuyhteyksiä korvausta vastaan, vaikka toiminta ei paljoa voittoa tuottaisikaan, jos kokisivat palvelun tärkeäksi. 

Joku yrittäjä voisi tarjota täsmäkuljetuksia, jos tietää tarpeen olevan olemassa ja matkustajat mahtuisivat pieneen autoon sekä laskee toiminnan kannattavaksi. Jos hänen pitä ostaa iso linja-auto, joka maksaa paljon ja syö paljon polttoainetta, toiminta voisi olla kannattamatonta.

Jos joku näkee homman kannattavaksi, tuntuu merkilliseltä, jos reittivuoroa ei olisi lupa perustaa? Mitä etua on sillä, että ei sallita linjaliikenteen harjoittamista esim. tila-autolla?

----------


## LateZ

Edellä velloneeseen keskusteluun on mainittava, ettei lain silmissä mitään etuasemaa reitin nykyiselle liikennöitsijälle uusiin vuoroihin ole. Kumminkin täysin omituisella tavalla homma menee niin, että tuo etu on täyttä totta.

Siispä, Helsingistä Poriin lauantaisin aamupäivällä lähtevät runsaan viikonloppumatkustuksen aikaan vuorot 7:00, 8:45, 10:30, 12:00. Jos Tilausliikenne T. Möttönen havainnoi aamulähdöillä olevan paljon matkustajia ja toteaa liikennetarvetta olevan myös kello 9:35 lähdölle, lupahakemusta on turha edes lähettää. Kulkijoita riittäisi kyllä sillekin lähdölle. Jos sen sijaan Satakunnan Liikenne ja Lauttakylän Auto lähettävät vastaavan hakemuksen, se saattaa mennä läpihuutojuttuna läpi.

Ainakaan lakiin tuo järjestys ei vapaan kilpailun Euroopassa perustu. Vaikka viranomainen toteaisi mainitun vuoron tarpeelliseksi, alkaisi sitä käytännössä ajaa reitin vanha liikennöitsijä, vaikka uusi yrittäjä olisi jättänyt lupahakemuksen  säädetyssä järjestyksessä ensimmäisenä. Pikkufirmat eivät ala käräjöimään moisista. Kilpailuviranomainen saattaisi saattaa asiat järjestykseen.

Mitenkä muuten Matkahuollon taksa? Käytännössä sitä käytetään lähes kaikessa yksityisessä linja-autoliikenteessä. Hinnat autoissa nousevat aina Matkahuollon nostaessa taksojaan. Kartelli on kuitenkin lailla kielletty. Kilpailuviraston poikkeuslupa antaa Matkahuollolle mahdollisuuden myydä omalla taksallaan lippuja, jotka kelpaavat useampien likennöitsijöiden autoissa. Poikkeuslupa siis ei anna mahdollisuutta myydä autoissa lippuja MH:n taksalla.  Oikeasti ei ole mitään sattumaa, että samat taksat ovat voimassa aina. Todellisesta hintakartellistahan tässä on kyse. Olisi aika viranomaisen tajuta, ettei Matkahuollon km-taksa ole niin arvokas asia, että se sallimalla sallitaan käytännössä valtakunnallinen hintakartelli. Vaikkapa Virossa kaukobussissa hinnan päättää liikennöitsijä. Hinnat kuitenkin vaihtelevat vuorosta ja yrityksestä riippuen. Silti lippuja myydään linja-autoasemilla.

Samaan aikaan kilpailuvirasto järsii kaikenmaailman pikkuasioita. Loviisan, Kotkan, Kuopion, Porin ym. ym. paikallisliikenteessä on alin kertamaksu sama. Ei se mitään sattumaa ole. Voisi keskittyä laittamaan ison asian kuntoon ensin ja sitten miettiä liikennelan pikkujuttuja. Muilla aloilla vastaava kartelli olisi ison luokan rikos, bussialalla arkipäivää.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos Tilausliikenne T. Möttönen havainnoi aamulähdöillä olevan paljon matkustajia ja toteaa liikennetarvetta olevan myös kello 9:35 lähdölle, lupahakemusta on turha edes lähettää. Kulkijoita riittäisi kyllä sillekin lähdölle. Jos sen sijaan Satakunnan Liikenne ja Lauttakylän Auto lähettävät vastaavan hakemuksen, se saattaa mennä läpihuutojuttuna läpi.


Tätä minäkin ihmettelen. Ei niitä nykyisiä liikennöitsijöitä tarvitsisi hyysätä. Isot firmat kyllä pystyvät pitämään puolensa. Sen sijaan tulisi kannustaa siihen, että pienet yhtiöt perustaisivat uusia reittejä ja vuoroja nykyisille reiteille. Tämä olisi loppujen lopuksi hyväksi myös isoille yhtiöille, koska niiden olisi pakko parantaa palveluaan ja kohtuullistaa hinnoitteluaan pärjätäkseen kilpailussa. Ei tule mitään, jos Helsingistä Satakuntaan on erään kapyysifirman monopoli. Millä muulla alalla hyysättäisiin olemassa olevia isoja firmoja ja suojattaisiin niitä kilpailulta? Lähinnä tulee mieleen VR. Finnairin monopoliasema oli ja meni, nyt ovat lentojen hinnatkin kohtuullistuneet ja Finnair joutunut kilpailutilanteessa etsimään ihan uusia vahvuuksia.

----------


## tkp

> Mitenkä muuten Matkahuollon taksa? Käytännössä sitä käytetään lähes kaikessa yksityisessä linja-autoliikenteessä. Hinnat autoissa nousevat aina Matkahuollon nostaessa taksojaan. Kartelli on kuitenkin lailla kielletty.



Taitaapi kuitenkin olla liikenneministeriö se, joka päättää taksoista. Matkahuollon hinnat vain monesti ovat maksimi-hintoja millä taksa antaa myydä (Tosin tästäkin löytyy poikkeuksia vaikka kuinka paljon, että matkalipun hinta on alempi kuin mitä kilometrien mukainen "oikea" hinta olisi). Jokainen liikennöitsijä saa toki vapaasti myydä autoissaan lippuja sillä hinnalla minkä parhaakseen näkee, kunhan ei ylitä ministeriön asettamia taksoja. Onko se kartelli jos liikennöitsijä on päättänyt myydä lippuja samalla hinnalla kuin naapuri, ilman että mitään heidän välillään on asiasta sovittu?

----------


## LateZ

Sitkeässäpä elää ajatus ministeriön taksasta. Ei sellaista ole vuosikausiin ollut. Matkahuolto päättää oman taksansa, liikennöitsijät periaatteessa omansa. Viranomainen määrää ostoliikenteessä perittävän enimmäismaksun. Kilpailunrajoituslain mukaan kiellettyjä ovat sopimukset, päätökset ja menettelytavat, joilla suoraan tai välillisesti vahvistetaan osto- tai myyntihintoja taikka muita kauppaehtoja.

Mielestäni Matkahuollon taksa on menettelytapa, jolla hintoja nimenomaan välilillisesti vahvistetaan. Matkahuolto osaa jo nyt myydä lipun Helsingistä Tampereelle muulla, kuin omalla km-taksallaan. En ymmärrä, miksei kaikkia lippuja voisi myydä samaan tapaan. Paikalliset olosuhteet kyllä vaikuttavat liikenteen kannattavuuteen ja kustannuksiin. Sen sijaan hintojen korotukset eivät lainkaan liity paikallisiin seikkoihin, vaan MH:n taksan nousuajankohtaan.

----------


## Miska

Ministeriö vahvistaa sarjalipputaksan enintään 100 km matkoille. Tätä hintaa käytetään perusteena koulumatkatukilippua myytäessä. Koulumatkatukilipun omavastuuosuus on 43 euroa ja loput korvaa Kela tuon ministeriön vahvistaman taksan perusteella. Tukea saavat toisen asteen opiskelijat 10 - 100 km koulumatkalle. 

Tuo ministeriön sarjalipputaksa on -25 % ministeriön "perustaksasta", joka on hieman edullisempi kuin MH:n taksa. Tästä syystä 6 - 100 km pituiselle matkalle ladatulla 44 matkan vuosilipulla matkustava saa todellisuudessa noin 30 % alennuksen Matkahuollon kertalippuhintoihin verrattuna.

----------


## LateZ

Totta, on vielä ministeriön taksa. Mutta MH saisi myydä ne 44 matkan liput normaalimatkustajille mihin hintaan haluaa. Viimeisin uudistus ministeriön taksan purussa oli juuri se, että tuota taksaa käytetään vain kunnan ostaessa peruskoululaisille sarjalippuja tai mainittuja Kelan koulumatkatukeen oikeuttavia lippuja myytäessä.

Suurin tuon taksan merkitys taitaa olla nykyään siinä, että ymmärtääkseni seutulipuista liikennöitsijän saama korvaus määräytyy myös tuon taksan mukaan. Sinänsä erikoista, että liikenneministeriö määrittää tuollaisen taksan, silti lääninhallitukset määrittävät ostoliikenteen enimmäistaksaksi toisen taksan. Olisi ihan hauskaa, jos tämä MH:n taksaa alempi sarjalipputaksa määriteltäisiin myös ostoliikenteen enimmäistaksaksi. Niinpä lauantaisin ja iltaisin monella välillä saattaisi olla hieman halvempaa matkustaa kuin muina päivinä. Vaikkapa 20 km:n matkalla normaali kertamaksu on 4,50 euroa, kun taas sarjalipun perustaksa alentamattomana 3,88 euroa. Aikanaan nuo taksat olivat suunnilleen samat, Matkahuolto on sittemmin nostanut aika voimakkaasti hintoja. Myös LVM:n perustaksaa nostetaan käytännössä vuosittain, kuitenkin maltillisemmin.

Seutulippujen problematiikka johtuu juuri niiden avulla kannattaville vuoroille jaettavasta piilotuesta. 20 km:n työmatkan 60 euron hintaisella seutulipulla matkansa taittavan matkoista maksetaan vielä lisäksi 62 euroa seutulipputukea liikennöitsijälle kuukaudessa. Ymmärtääkseni juuri tuo noin suuri tukisumma johtaa pakkoon tehdä henkilöliikennelain kokonaisuudistus.

----------


## LateZ

29.9.2008 starttaa Hostikka Charterin M-P -pikavuoro Hamina-Helsinki. Linkki aikatauluun: http://www.kolumbus.fi/hostikka.charter/uusireitti.html

Tapaus tuntuu suorastaan ihmeelliseltä. Nettisivujen mukaan yritys on aloittanut toimintansa vasta 2004. Silti liikenne vanhojen yritysten hallitsemalla normaalilla pikavuororeitilla voidaan aloittaa järkevin aikatauluin ilman raskaita otto- tai jättörajoituksia. Olisiko tämä esimakua tulevasta - järkevään liikenteeseen myönnetään lupa sitä anovalle, eikä välin vanhoille liikennöitsijöille niiden keskinäisten lehmänkauppojen jälkeen.

Tämä on jotain aivan uutta. Helsingistä  kakkostien suuntaan ajavaa liikennettä aiotaan muuttaa melkoisesti ensi vuoden alussa Lauttakylän Auton ja Satakunnan Liikenteen fuusion seurauksena. Vuoroja tuohon suuntaan ovat anoneet myös muut. Saa nähdä, jatkuuko vapaampi liikennelupapolitiikka edelleen. Aiemmin tuolla suunnalla monen firman anottua lupia ratkaisuna oli jättää kaikki myöntämättä. Ehkä nyt kaikki luvat myönnetään. Arvelen Hamina-Helsinki -pikavuoron olevan sellaisen tapauksen, joka mainitaan käännekohtana tulevaisuudessa maamme linja-autoliikenteen historiasta kirjoitettaessa. Ainakin toivon niin.

----------


## kemkim

> 29.9.2008 starttaa Hostikka Charterin M-P -pikavuoro Hamina-Helsinki. Linkki aikatauluun: http://www.kolumbus.fi/hostikka.charter/uusireitti.html


Aika mielenkiintoiselta tuntuu, upea juttu! Onkin jo aika purkaa tämä vakiituneiden liikennöitsijöiden sullemulle-systeemi, jonka seurauksena koko ala taantuu. Tarvitaan uusia yrittäjiä, tässä hyvä esimerkki sellaisesta.

----------


## Alur

> Arvelen Hamina-Helsinki -pikavuoron olevan sellaisen tapauksen, joka mainitaan käännekohtana tulevaisuudessa maamme linja-autoliikenteen historiasta kirjoitettaessa.


Vähän tähän suuntaan viittaa ainakin se, että aikaisemmin vastaavanlaiset hakemukset on järjestelmällisesti blokattu sillä perusteella, että Helsingin ja Porvoon väli on "täynnä". Ainoastaan vanhat liikennöitsijät ovat saanee muutamia uusia vuoroja lisättyä omien vuorojensa läheisyyteen. Nyt sitä argumenttia ei käytetty tai hyväksytty, vaikka perustetta olisi löytynyt. Aamupäivällä +/- 15 min aikavälillä lähtee Porvoosta Helsinkiin 5 muutakin vuoroa. Iltapäivällä on hiukan väljempi rako ja +/- 15 min jaksolle osuu 3 vuoroa.

Vuoropari kuitenkin parantaa palvelutasoa Porvoon ja varsinkin Loviisan itäpuolella, jossa vuoroväli alkaa harvenemaan. Tällä kertaa sen syntymistä ei ole estetty sillä, että lähellä Helsinkiä oleva pätkä voi hitusen kärsiä.

----------


## tkp

> Onkin jo aika purkaa tämä vakiituneiden liikennöitsijöiden sullemulle-systeemi, jonka seurauksena koko ala taantuu. Tarvitaan uusia yrittäjiä, tässä hyvä esimerkki sellaisesta.


Taitaapi kyllä olla sullemulle-henki kaukana nykyisestä menosta. Periaate tuntuu olevan että naapurin uusia hakemuksia vastustetaan periaatteesta, vaikka ne eivät millään tavalla vaikuttaisi omaan liikennöintiin. Kuulimpa tässä "hauskan" esimerkin, kuinka nykysysteemillä voi tehdä pientä kiusaa naapurille. 

Kaksi firmaa ajaa väliä A-B. Kumpikin lähtee paikasta A samaan aikaan, ja ovat perillä paikassa B kymmenen minuutin sisällä. Lähtöpäässä on pari-kolme samaa pysäkkiä linja-autoaseman jälkeen. Firma X ajaa pelkästään lipputuloilla, Y taasen saa tukea vuorolleen (eli on ilmeisesti ostoliikennettä). No, firma Y päättää hakea omalle vuorolle viisi minuuttia aikaisempaa lähtöaikaa ja lääni myös myöntää sen :o Eli maksimoidaan voitto keräämällä matkustajat ja sitten vielä kinutaan yhteiskunnalta tukea vuorolle. Firma X ilmoittaa että heidän 5 minuuttia myöhäisempi vuoro ei enää kannata koska väliltä ei tule niin paljoa matkustajia että lipputulot peittäisivät menot. Läänistä annetaan ymmärtää että kyllä hekin saavat hakea aikataulun muutosta. Eli lopputuloksena kumpikin vuoro lähtee viisi minuuttia aikaisemmin, vaikka aikataulumuutokselle ei ollut mitään todellista syytä.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuulimpa tässä "hauskan" esimerkin, kuinka nykysysteemillä voi tehdä pientä kiusaa naapurille.


Tätä linjaliikenteen vapauttamistahan vastustetaan sillä syyllä, että se johtaisi "kermankuorintaan". Kyllä sitä näköjään nykysysteemissäkin esiintyy, jos tuo esimerkkisi totta on. Ostoliikenteen rationalisointi olisi aika kova juttu linjaliikenteen vapauttamisen ohella.

----------


## antti

Tämä hostikan uusi vuoro on viranomaisten taholta törkeätä toimintaa, Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä nokkii molempiin suuntiin viisi ( 5 ! ) minuuttia entisiä jo kymmeniä vuosia ajettuja vuoroja. Eikä muillekaan paikkakunnille ole mitään todellista lisäliikennetarvetta. Tunnen parikin entisen Kymen läänin bussi-isäntää ja kummankin mielipide tästä hostikasta on, että täys huijari koko jätkä.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä hostikan uusi vuoro on viranomaisten taholta törkeätä toimintaa, Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä nokkii molempiin suuntiin viisi ( 5 ! ) minuuttia entisiä jo kymmeniä vuosia ajettuja vuoroja. Eikä muillekaan paikkakunnille ole mitään todellista lisäliikennetarvetta. Tunnen parikin entisen Kymen läänin bussi-isäntää ja kummankin mielipide tästä hostikasta on, että täys huijari koko jätkä.


Onneksi uusille yrittäjille tarjotaan mahdollisuuksia, eikä vain jätetä myöntämättä lupia sen takia, että vanhoja yrittäjiä ei uusi naama satu miellyttämään. Jos tuolle linjalle lähdetään, niin aika omituiseksi menee homma.

----------


## LateZ

Hostikan vuoron kannattavuutta voisi itse asiassa parantaa ajaminen Porvoosta Helsinkiin vakiovuorona moottoritien kautta. Noita Itäkeskuksen kautta ajavia pika- ja vakiovuoroja tosiaan menee noihin aikoihin muitakin. Sen sijaan Porvoosta Viikkiin ja Lahdenväylän suunnan muille pysäkeille ei noihin aikoihin ole tarjontaa (jos Nikkilän kautta kulkemista ei lasketa vaihtoehdoksi kaksinkertaisella matka-ajallaan). Porvoosta ehtisi vaikkapa 10:15 alkaville luennoille niin Viikkiin kuin Kumpulaankin mainiosti. 

Muutenkin tuolla Itäväylän reitillä on ajoittain hyvinkin tiheää liikennettä, kun taas moottoritietä ajetaan lähinnä ruuhka-aikaan ja ruuhkasuuntaan. Pidän itse tarjontaa Porvoon ja Helsingin välillä puutteellisena tästä syystä, vaikka toista reittiä ajettaisiinkin 5 minuutin välein.

----------


## LateZ

Suurimmat kaupungit ovat jo nykyään alueellaan toimivaltaisia lupaviranomaisia. Ne siis päättävät liikenneluvista alueellaan. Nyt muillekin kaupungeille tarjoutua halutessaan ryhtyä hoitamaan tuota tehtävää. Pienemmät kunnat voivat luopua tuosta oikeudesta seudun keskuskaupungin hyväksi. Kuntien lausunnot on jo pyydetty, lupaviranomaisen tehtävät on tarkoitus siirtää uudiin käsiin jo ensi vuoden joulukuussa.

Vaikkapa Päijät-Hämeessä esitetään luotavan seudullinen joukkoliikennelautakunta ja varsinaiset käytännön järjestelyt annettavan Lahden kaupungin teknisen toimen yhteyteen sijoitettavan joukkoliikenneyksikön hoidettavaksi.

Seudullisen kaukoliikenteen palvelutason parantamiseen ja kaukoliikenteen ja paikallisliikenteen osittaiseen yhdistämiseen tämä antaa mainiot mahdollisuudet. Onko tämä viranomainen nyt se taho, joka halutessaan voi kilpailuttaa jatkossa paikallis- ja seudullisen kaukoliikenteen, määrittää sen palvelutason ja asiakashinnat? Siirtykö lääninhallituksen ostoliikenne tämän tahon tilattavaksi? Kuinka kauan voidaan jatkaa nykymallista liikenteen järjestämistä vain luvan myöntäjän vaihtuessa? 

Uudistuksia on luvassa, mutta tilanteesta en oikein löydä tietoa. Kiinnostavaa on myös se, mitkä kunnat aikovat itse ryhtyä lupaviranomaiseksi ja missä luodaan seudullinen järjestelmä.

Linja-autoliitto kehottaa linja-autoyrityksiä lopettamaan kaikki mahdollisesti kannattamattomiksi muuttuvat vuoronsa, sillä on tiedossa jokin viiden vuoden kausi, jolloin niitä ei saa lopettaa. Valmistelu on ilmeisen pitkällä, tiedot ovat kuitenkin kohtuullisen hajanaisia. Joku asioista paremmin perillä oleva voisi kertoa, missä mennään ja koska liikenteen järjestämismalli todella voisi muuttua.

----------


## Samppa

> Suurimmat kaupungit ovat jo nykyään alueellaan toimivaltaisia lupaviranomaisia. Ne siis päättävät liikenneluvista alueellaan. Nyt muillekin kaupungeille tarjoutua halutessaan ryhtyä hoitamaan tuota tehtävää.


Ovatpa hyvinkin, mutta montako linjaliikennelupaa Helsinki, Espoo tai Vantaa alueelleen ovat myöntäneet esim. 1985 jälkeen? Ei yhtään, koska yhtään ei ole haettukaan. 

Ostoliikenne (ja tilausajoliikenne) hoituu joukkoliikenneluvalla ja sen myöntää hakijan kotipaikan lääninhallitus.

----------


## LateZ

Pahoittelen sekaannusta, tiedän toki linjaliikenneluvan ja joukkoliikenneluvan eron. Siis tuleva toimivaltainen lupaviranomainen ilmeisesti ainakin siirtymäkauden ajan hallinnoi nykyisiä linjaliikennelupia. Kai sen lupaviranomaisen voi muuttaa vaikka toimivaltaiseksi joukkoliikenneviranomaiseksi sitten, kun liikenne siirretään pois luvilta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kauppalehti kertoo bussiyhtiöiden luisuvan kohti kriisiä. (En katsonut tässä vaiheessa tarpeelliseksi avata uutta ketjua aiheesta - moderointi voi miettiä asiaa uudelleen sen mukaan, millaista jatkokeskustelua uutinen poikii.)

----------


## Eppu

> Kauppalehti kertoo bussiyhtiöiden luisuvan kohti kriisiä. (En katsonut tässä vaiheessa tarpeelliseksi avata uutta ketjua aiheesta - moderointi voi miettiä asiaa uudelleen sen mukaan, millaista jatkokeskustelua uutinen poikii.)


Ei oikeastaan ole yllättävä uutinen. Kun näitä nettihintoja tutkiskelee, niin on helppo päätellä ettei niistä välttämättä paljoakaan katetta jää yrittäjien tileille. Tätä nykyä lienee niin, että isoimpienkin yhtiöiden vuoroista alle puolet on oikeasti kannattavia. Ja tämäkin siksi että asiakkaita näillä vuoroilla on riittävä määrä eli täyttöaste on sellainen että viivan yli päästään taloudellisesti. Tietty rahtitulot vaikuttavat myös asiaan, kun taas Onnibusin strategiana on se että autossa on paljon paikkoja ja ne pyritään täyttämään mahdollisuuksien mukaan viimeistä myöten.

Saapa nähdä onko lähitulevaisuudessa luvassa tuottoisimmillakin reiteillä rajumpaakin vuorojen karsintaa. Ei yhtään yllättäisi jos niin käy.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa sekä VR:n matkustajakaukoliikenne että lähes kaikki bussien pikavuoroliikenne tekevät tappiota.

Itse näen seuraavia skenaarioita tulevaisuudelle:
VR saa tehostettua toimintaansa niin, että matkustajakaukoliikenne nousee kannattavaksi nykyisillä lippujen hinnoilla tai VR pystyy jatkamaan nykyistä mallia, jossa liiketoiminnan tappiot katetaan sijoitusomaisuuden tuotoilla. Junien kaukoliikenteen monopoli säilyy vuoteen 2024 asti.
OnniBus supistaa toimintaansa ja sillä jää runsas tarjonta vain reiteille, joilla bussi on yhtä nopea tai nopeampi kuin juna (esim. Helsinki - Turku). Muilla reiteillä OnniBusin tarjonta supistuu n. vuoden 2015 tasolle. Perinteiset bussiyhtiöt tekevät rankasti tappiota VR:n ja OnniBusin puristuksissa, mutta haluavat katsoa pelin loppuun asti ja jatkavat niin kauan kuin kassa kestää.OnniBusin omistaja toteaa, että Suomesta ei ole saatavissa tarpeeksi tuottoa, ja lopettaa toiminnan. VR alkaa nostaa lippujensa hintoja niin, että heidän toimintansa on kannattavaa. Muutama bussiyhtiö, etunenässä Savonlinja, jatkavat junaliikenteen haastamista. Nämä bussifirmat eivät kuitenkaan pysty nostamaan hintojaan kovin paljoa, koska junaliput ovat hinnannostosta huolimatta edullisia. Jäljelle jäävien bussien matkustajamäärät nousevat ja sen tuloksena myös bussiliikenne nousee voitolliseksi.VR:n tappioita ei siedetä poliittisesti ja se joutuu nostamaan hintojaan. Matkustajat vaihtavat takaisin busseihin, minkä vuoksi pikavuoroliikenteeseen äskettäin tehdyt supistukset perutaan useammassakin eri firmassa. VR:n monopolin lopettamisen aikaistaminen alkaa saada poliittista kannatusta. OnniBus nostaa lippujensa hintoja vähän, mutta pitää ne kuitenkin sen verran matalina, etteivät perinteiset bussiyhtiöt saa pikavuoroliikennettään kannattavaksi. OnniBus saa hyvällä brändillään kaksikerrosbussinsa täyteen ja tekee voittoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa sekä VR:n matkustajakaukoliikenne että lähes kaikki bussien pikavuoroliikenne tekevät tappiota.
> 
> Itse näen seuraavia skenaarioita tulevaisuudelle:
> VR saa tehostettua toimintaansa niin, että matkustajakaukoliikenne nousee kannattavaksi nykyisillä lippujen hinnoilla tai VR pystyy jatkamaan nykyistä mallia, jossa liiketoiminnan tappiot katetaan sijoitusomaisuuden tuotoilla. Junien kaukoliikenteen monopoli säilyy vuoteen 2024 asti.
> OnniBus supistaa toimintaansa ja sillä jää runsas tarjonta vain reiteille, joilla bussi on yhtä nopea tai nopeampi kuin juna (esim. Helsinki - Turku). Muilla reiteillä OnniBusin tarjonta supistuu n. vuoden 2015 tasolle. Perinteiset bussiyhtiöt tekevät rankasti tappiota VR:n ja OnniBusin puristuksissa, mutta haluavat katsoa pelin loppuun asti ja jatkavat niin kauan kuin kassa kestää.OnniBusin omistaja toteaa, että Suomesta ei ole saatavissa tarpeeksi tuottoa, ja lopettaa toiminnan. VR alkaa nostaa lippujensa hintoja niin, että heidän toimintansa on kannattavaa. Muutama bussiyhtiö, etunenässä Savonlinja, jatkavat junaliikenteen haastamista. Nämä bussifirmat eivät kuitenkaan pysty nostamaan hintojaan kovin paljoa, koska junaliput ovat hinnannostosta huolimatta edullisia. Jäljelle jäävien bussien matkustajamäärät nousevat ja sen tuloksena myös bussiliikenne nousee voitolliseksi.VR:n tappioita ei siedetä poliittisesti ja se joutuu nostamaan hintojaan. Matkustajat vaihtavat takaisin busseihin, minkä vuoksi pikavuoroliikenteeseen äskettäin tehdyt supistukset perutaan useammassakin eri firmassa. VR:n monopolin lopettamisen aikaistaminen alkaa saada poliittista kannatusta. OnniBus nostaa lippujensa hintoja vähän, mutta pitää ne kuitenkin sen verran matalina, etteivät perinteiset bussiyhtiöt saa pikavuoroliikennettään kannattavaksi. OnniBus saa hyvällä brändillään kaksikerrosbussinsa täyteen ja tekee voittoa.


Koko paletti voi muuttua jos LiVe Oy sittenkin perustetaan tämän hallituksen aikana. 
Se voi iskeä kuin varas yöllä. Uuden auton ostamisesta tulee halpaa kansanhuvia mutta vanhan pelkästä omistamisesta huippukallista. 

Se voi iskeä niin että VR:n koko matkustajajunakalusto siirretään LiVe:n omistukseen ja mille tahansa operaattorille tulee mahdolliseksi vuokrata itselleen Euroopan nykyaikaisimpia junia, ja sloteja liikennöidä niillä Euroopan harvimmalla rataverkolla. VR:stä tulee kertaheitolla pelkkä henkilöstövuokrausfirma. 

Mutta iskee se myös bussifirmoihin. Busseille tulee nimittäin tiemaksut, joka voi määräytyä esim sen perusteella minkä tasoisella tiellä bussi ajaa, paljonko se painaa jne.

Ihmisille tulee entistäkin vaikeampaa tehdä päätöksiä millä kulkuvälineellä liikkuu, ja karikoiden välttämiseksi joutuu rekisterimään itsensä jonkun operaattorin kanta-asiakkaaksi joka tarjoaa matkaketjuja pakettihintaan. Käytännössä ne paketit voivat sisältää jopa kävelymatkoja jos ei osaa lukea mitä pienellä präntillä lukee ehdoissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## dreamy83

Nämä bussiyritykset haihattelevat kyllä vanhojen pölyttyneiden rakenteiden perään. En kyllä ymmärrä, mitä se malli hyödyttäisi asiakasta? Korkeat lippuhinnat ja ristisubventiosta huolimatta olematon palvelutaso maalla ja myös olematonta palvelua kaupunkialueille. En ymmärrä, miksi esimerkiksi Turku - Helsinki välin matkustajan tulisi tukea peräkylän linjaa 15/ kerta...

Lisäksi omalla kohdallani matkat maalle sujuvat nykyään paremmin kun on yhteyksiä viranomaisen toimesta ja en kutsuisi Hankasalmea, Mynämäkeä, Äänekoskea ja Saarijärveä kovin isoiksi paikkakunniksi, mutta noihin olen mennyt Onnibussilla. Aiemmin mikään firma ei kotikulmiltani tuonne ajanut.

Lisäksi VR:n omassa tiedotteessa ei kerrota matkustajaliikenteen olevan tappiollista. Kannattavuus on toki heikentynyt liikevaihdon tavoin. Matkustajaliikenteen tulos oli noin 10 miljoonaa plussalla. Lisäksi nyt heikkoja osiaan korjaava Onnibus ponnisti ensi kertaa voitolle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi VR:n omassa tiedotteessa ei kerrota matkustajaliikenteen olevan tappiollista. Kannattavuus on toki heikentynyt liikevaihdon tavoin. Matkustajaliikenteen tulos oli noin 10 miljoonaa plussalla.


VR:n koko viime vuoden tilinpäätös julkaistaan vasta maaliskuussa, mutta viime vuoden tammi - kesäkuun puolivuosikatsauksessa kerrotaan matkustajaliikenteen liiketappion olleen 1,2 miljoonaa euroa. Lähiliikenne on oletettavasti edelleen voitollista, joten kaukoliikenteen tappio on vielä suurempi.

----------


## moxu

En kyllä havainnut vanhojen toimijoiden itkevän menetettyjen maaseutulinjojen perään. He totesivat, miten asiat olivat ennen, ja että nykyään kaukoliikenteestä ei tuottoja revitä samaan tahtiin kuin ennen, mikä varmasti ei tietona yllätä ketään. Sinällään on aika omituista, että psa:n alkaessa joku ylipäätään viitsi jatkaa vanhaa kuviota, yhteiskunnan saattaminen pikavauhtia hoitamaan velvollisuuksiaan olisi luullut olevan intresseissä kenellä tahansa, sillä kaikkihan sen tietävät, ettei syrjäseutujen bussivuoroista voi voittoa saada muulla tavoin kuin korkeintaan hinnoittelemalla kilpailutustarjouksensa yli kustannustason ja sitten luottamalla siihen, ettei edullisempia tarjouksia tule...
Tosin pitää muistaa, että jos kunta tai maakunta tai mikä se ei-markkinaehtoisen joukkoliikenteen tilaaja ikinä tulevaisuudessa onkaan, jättää noudattamatta palvelusopimusasetusta, on kyse aika paljon vakavammasta asiasta kuin mitä ovat yksittäisten bussifirmojen tappiolliset tulokset. 

Ja miten itse luulen tässä käyvän? En mitenkään erityisemmin, Onnibussin tarjonta vähenee, Savonlinja laajenee sen valtakunnalliseksi kilpailijaksi ja muiden asemat säilyvät suunnilleen nykyisellään, kunhan pystyvät jatkossakin markkinoimaan ja myymään tuotteitaan kimpassa; yhteen reittiin keskittyvällä operaattorilla tuskin lienee paljoa tulevaisuutta. Ulkomaalaisia tuskin tulee uusia, ellei joku syystä tai toisesta kiinnostu Savonlinjasta, Koivistosta tai Pohjolasta. VR myynee Pohjolan Liikenteen kaukotoiminnot, ja jos ei saa sitä kaupaksi, ajaa ne alas ja ehkä sitten lopettaa kilpailutuksiin osallistumisenkin. 
Monopolin purku (joka voi yhtä hyvin lähitulevaisuudessa tulla kuin olla tulemattakin) jakaa rautatiet neljään alueeseen, joiden liikennöinnin kilpailutusten voittajat sitten saavat lisäksi hoidettavakseen kaukoliikenteestä vapaita slotteja, ja VR jatkaa kalustoyhtiönä, mahdollisesti myös keskitettynä lippukauppana (ellei jostain systä onnistu voittamaan yhtä tai useampaa kilpailutusta). Mutta hintataso nousee nykyisestä sekä maan- että rautateillä; ei paljoa, mutta sen verran, että varsinaisen halpismatkailun voi olettaa jäävän marginaaliin, eli hiljaisina aikoina kalustokierron takia ajettaville vuoroille.

----------


## tlajunen

> VR:n koko viime vuoden tilinpäätös julkaistaan vasta maaliskuussa, mutta viime vuoden tammi - kesäkuun puolivuosikatsauksessa kerrotaan matkustajaliikenteen liiketappion olleen 1,2 miljoonaa euroa. Lähiliikenne on oletettavasti edelleen voitollista, joten kaukoliikenteen tappio on vielä suurempi.


Lähiliikenne on oma erillinen tulosyksikkönsä, joten lasketaanko se tuohon mukaan? Puolivuosikatsauksen sanamuodoista se ei suoraan selviä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lähiliikenne on oma erillinen tulosyksikkönsä, joten lasketaanko se tuohon mukaan? Puolivuosikatsauksen sanamuodoista se ei suoraan selviä.


Matkustajaliikenne-otsikon alla on käsitelty junaliikenne (josta erillisinä kaukoliikenne ja lähiliikenne) sekä autoliikenne. Ne kaikki siis selvästikin kuuluvat tuohon matkustajaliikenteeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> VR:n koko viime vuoden tilinpäätös julkaistaan vasta maaliskuussa, mutta viime vuoden tammi - kesäkuun puolivuosikatsauksessa kerrotaan matkustajaliikenteen liiketappion olleen 1,2 miljoonaa euroa. Lähiliikenne on oletettavasti edelleen voitollista, joten kaukoliikenteen tappio on vielä suurempi.


Nyt on maaliskuu ja esim. YLE kertoo tuoreita kuulumisia VR:n taloudesta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt on maaliskuu ja esim. YLE kertoo tuoreita kuulumisia VR:n taloudesta.


Ja VR:n omilla sivuilla on vielä kattavampi tiedote tuloksesta. VR:n matkustajaliikenne teki viime vuonna voittoa 16,6 miljoonaa, pitkälti sen ansiosta että kaukoliikenteessä kuluja on karsittu 41,9 miljoonalla. 13.2. kirjoittamastani viestistä näytettäisiin siis mentävän joko skenaarioon 1a tai 1b. Kaukobussien lähitulevaisuus näyttää tässä valossa synkältä...

----------


## Allison

Matkahuollon aikataulupalvelun kautta bongasin eilen seuraavat vuoroparimäärien muutokset vertailemalla perjantain tarjontaa muutospäivän jälkeisen perjantain tarjontaan:

Reitti; Muutospäivä; Liikennöitsijä; Perjantain vuoroparimäärä ennen -> Perjantain vuoroparimäärä jälkeen

Helsinki-Pori; 5.6.2017; SatL; 16->12
Helsinki-Tampere; 1.5.2017; SL;	0->4
Helsinki-Jyväskylä; 1.5.2017; SL; 9->5
Helsinki-Mikkeli; 1.5.2017; SL; 10->7
Helsinki-Lappeenranta; 1.5.2017; SL; 7->4
Helsinki-Kotka; 1.5.2017; SL; 11->10
Turku-Pori; 5.6.2017; SatL; 14->11

On toki mahdollista, että Matkahuollon palveluun ei ole syötetty kaikkea tarjontaa, jos reittiliikennelupia ei ole vielä hyväksytty, mutta luulisin että ainakin nuo 1.5 tapahtuvat muutokset olisivat jo järjestelmässä.

----------


## tkp

Kaikki pikavuoroja ajavat yritykset tekevät tappiota http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/bu...ppiota-6653711

----------


## killerpop

> Kaikki pikavuoroja ajavat yritykset tekevät tappiota http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/bu...ppiota-6653711


No joo, yleistämättä paras, mutta voi toteutua Norrlinin yhtymässä kylläkin. Sen verran suuret olivat Satakunnan Liikenteen saneeraukset, että tämä toiminee perusteena mm PoriSäkyläTurku -reitin alasajolle, joka toisen TampereHuittinen -vuoron lakkautukselle ja monelle muulle, jotka koskevat arkisia asiointitarpeita.
Varmasti myös osuu ja uppoaa myös Savonlinjaan, joka teki saneerauksensa verkostonsa jo vappuna, toisaalta ilmeisesti ylimääräistä rahaa on, kun tekevät tappiota samaan malliin TampereHelsinki -reitillä, josta Pohjolan Liikenne jo vetäytyi pois.

Liekö sitten parempikaan tapa mainostaa, että teemme teillä asiakkailla voittoa. Näin ihan varmasti kuitenkin moni yritys silti tekee, vaikka katteet ovat varmasti pudonneet huomattavasti. Matkojen keskihinta tuskin nousee nykyisestä kovin paljoa, mutta mitä käy sitten vuorotarjonnalle? Itse uskon kovasti, että ala on tervehtymässä viime aikojen hulluista vuosista. Tässä prosessissa liikennöitsijät itse kantaa vastuun tulevaisuudestaan ja toivottavasti osaavat seurata kysyntää.

----------


## Eppu

> Itse uskon kovasti, että ala on tervehtymässä viime aikojen hulluista vuosista. Tässä prosessissa liikennöitsijät itse kantaa vastuun tulevaisuudestaan ja toivottavasti osaavat seurata kysyntää.


Samoin. Väittäisin että siellä missä on matkustajia on myös jatkossa tarjontaakin ja kohtuullisen hintaista sellaista. Huonosti käy vain siellä missä kysyntää ei ole ja julkista rahaa ei löydy tilanteen parantamiseksi niin sitten ollaan ilman ja katsotaan sivusta miten maaseutu jatkaa tyhjenemistään.
Sanoisin myös että liikennöitsijät ja yrittäjät eivät ole tän uudistuksen epäonnistujia, vaan enemmänkin julkinen puoli mm. waltti ym. sekoiluineen.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tämä linkki YLEn juttuun kertoo sekä kaukoliikenteen että maaseudun lähiyhteyksiä hoitavan linja-autoyrityksen tiukasta tilanteesta markkinoiden nykyisissä olosuhteissa, joten laitoin ko. linkin tähän viestiketjuun (mutta moderaattori varmaankin tarvittaessa siirtää tämän oikeellisempaan foorumin palstaan):
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9774816

----------

